# Lake Anna Stripers, End of January, 2016



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Few days after 2016 snow blizzard, I fished Lake Anna, VA again for stripers. I launched from two different places:

Dike 3: The water temp was 46-49 F. I caught 8 stripers at 16-20”. Two were at 20”.
Lake Anna State Park: The water temp was 39 – 42 F. The bites were scarce. Though I found 2 schools of larger stripers. I caught 6 at 17-24”. Three were at 20”, 22” and 24”.

Fishing Log:


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Great video! That double rig is still catching fish!!!

R/D


----------

